# North GA hiking



## Browning88

Looking to get into some long hiking trips.  Wondering how many of you guys have got in some miles on any North GA trails and what are the best.  Did Raven Cliffs recently and loved it. 

Thanks in advance,
Tyler


----------



## onawim

Try anywhere on the A.T. Going out of Woody's Gap is a good hike or you could try the approach trail out of Amicalola Falls.


----------



## Victor DeVine

try neels gap to hogpen gap...BEAUTIFUL, and only about 6 miles


----------



## Bill Mc

Try Tray Mountain Gap to the Tray Mountain and then procede to Tray Mountain shelter. The shelter is about 1/4 past the summit.

Great view.


----------



## Browning88

Thanks guys, I don't knw when I'll get to do all these but will get to them before I start school.


----------



## allenww

The new issue of Backpacker has an excellent overview of the AT, and a feature article of WaLiSi (on 19@the AT).  Also a good explanation of the Georgia "sections" (ie., highway to highway
hikes).


----------



## Unicoidawg

Bill Mc said:


> Try Tray Mountain Gap to the Tray Mountain and then procede to Tray Mountain shelter. The shelter is about 1/4 past the summit.
> 
> Great view.



I proposed to my wife on top of Tray one cold Nov morning as the sun came up on the horizion............... Man was she suprised................ It is one of the best veiws in North Ga when the leaves are changing............


----------



## Bill Mc

Here are some hikes we do.



> KOAC Current Happenings
> October 1, 2008
> 
> 
> Notice to participants. Please contact the event leader so they will know you are going to participate. If no one contacts the event leader, he/she may cancel the event. Also, if you tell the leader you're going and your plans change, please let him/her know.
> 
> Saturday, October 4th - Day Hike at Allatoona Pass
> We will hike the railroad cut at Allatoona Pass, site of. Confederate General French attack against Union General Corse
> The saying "hold the fort" originated from Sherman's instructions to General Corse prior to the battle.
> Meet at old KSU Park 'n' Ride at 9:30am, bring lunch
> See Member Newsletter for details.
> 
> Friday, Saturday & Sunday, October 10, 11, 12 - Car Camp at the Bald Field
> See Member Newsletter for details.
> 
> Wednesday, October. 15, Mid week hike! Pinhoti Trail, Partial Section # 9. 6.6 miles.
> Trail starts at Keown Falls parking lot. we will hike up the forested trail to John's Mt. overlook--great view of the fall colors. the trail winds down & around, & crosses East Armuchee Ck,where there is another parking lot on a FS. road. This hike requires a shuttle.
> Meeting place: I-75 N. exit 277 (hwy 92) @ Hardees. join us for breakfast at 8:30 am! leaving for hike @ 9am, sharp.
> See Member Newsletter for details.
> 
> Saturday, October 18 - Day Hike to Rocktown
> Rocktown is located on top of Pigeon Mountain in the extreme corner of Northwest Georgia, about 1/2 way between Atlanta, GA, and Chattanooga, TN. It is nearest to the town of Lafayette, Georgia. Pigeon Mountain is actually a spur jutting northeast off 80 mile long Lookout Mountain. Hike is abut 1 mile from the parking lot. Pack a lunch.
> We will meet at Butler Creek at 8:00am.
> See Member Newsletter for details.
> 
> Sunday, October 26 - Day Hike at Pickets Mill
> Historical site, will cost about $3 entrance fee. Pickett's Mill is one of the best preserved Civil War battlefields in the nation, with interpretive signs along the trail.
> We will meet at 12:30 PM at the Butler Creek/ Kroger/McDonalds. See Member Newsletter for details.
> 
> Saturday, November 1 - Day Hike at Cooper's Furnace
> Cooper’s Furnace is located off Highway 41 (Cobb Parkway) about a mile north of the Redtop Mountain State Park exit. It’s on the north side of the Etowah River near Allatoona Dam. Moderate walk through the woods to the visitor center on top in view of the dam, and we'll walk back down the road. We will meet at 10:00 AM at the Butler Creek/ Kroger/McDonalds. See Member Newsletter for details.
> 
> Sunday, November 9 - Day Hike, Illinois Monument/Kolb Farm Loop
> Meet at 1:30 at the Illinois Monument at Kennesaw National Park. The hike is about a 5.5 mile moderate to easy walk in the woods.
> See Member Newsletter for details.
> 
> Saturday, November 15 - Open Date
> 
> 
> Saturday, November 22 - Day Hike, Iron Hill
> The Ironhill Trail is in Redtop Mountain State Park, a 3.8 mile mostly level hike with lots of lake views. Meet at Butler at 10:00am or at the Visitor Center at the park at 10:30am. Directions to Visitor Center. I-75 North to Exit 285, Redtop Mountain Road. Turn right at top of exit ramp and drive approximately 2 miles to the Visitor Center which is on the left. There is a $3.00 daily fee or a State Park pass required to park at any of Georgia's state parks.
> See Member Newsletter for details.
> 
> Monday, November 24, 2008: KOAC Meeting 7:00 PM
> Meet at the Town of Kennesaw Community Center in Room 2. Refreshments provided by Kathy.
> 
> Sunday, December 14 - KOAC Christmas Party
> Details to follow.
> 
> Waiver Forms.
> Front Page
> Back Page
> 
> Planning Meetings.
> Monday nights at 7:00PM, Kennesaw Community Center.
> June 30
> Septemper 29
> November 24
> 
> 
> Updated 10/13/2008
> 
> Return to Index Page.
> 
> Please e-mail us at koac@earthlink.net
> 
> Annual Membership Dues are $20.00 per individual/$32.00 per couple.
> New members may join at anytime. Make checks payable to KOAC.
> Mail to:
> Kennesaw Outdoor Activities Club
> 660 North Booth Road
> Kennesaw, Ga. 30144


----------



## KDarsey

Never been with these guys, but they go once a week somewhere...could be a good group...

http://www.funhikes.com/


----------



## whitworth

*Reminds me of some ten years ago*

"Thanks guys, I don't know when I'll get to do all these but will get to them before I start school."

A college student camped in the same mountain campgrounds, as I did.  She was studying when I left on a hike.  She was studying when I came back from the hike.  

A weekend away from the dorm; other students; television; social events, etc.   Never thought of that when I was younger.


----------



## antique41

*NGa Hikes*

In addition the the AT, there is the Benton MacKaye, which is less traveled.  The Bartram is another wonderful trail that begins in Ga and runs for 36 miles before it enters NC.  I usually run sections of this trail and rarely meet anyone.  The Chattooga  River trail is another great one, especially in the winter when all the flatlanders are gone.  For shorter hikes, there are a couple in Black Rock Mt state park(one 2.5 miles and the other is 7.5)  I live in Rabun Co, so am blessed with a choice of trails including a bunch of then in the Coleman River area.


----------



## greene_dawg

I can't believe that nobody has mentioned the most beautiful place to hike/backpack in the state. The Cohutta Wilderness. 
http://www.conasaugariver.net/resource/wilderns.html

One thing to keep in mind is that both the Jacks and the Connie River trails require many crossings and there is no other way around it but to get wet. That said, there are several other trails in the wilderness that can take you down to both rivers without getting wet. Check out any of the books by Tim Homan to get you started. The first few on this page will get you going.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=tim+homan


----------



## earl

*Hiking*

First Off I Would Get A Copy Of The Hunting Regs And See What Areas Have Scheduled Hunts And Avoid Them. Also Wear An Orange Vest Or Something With Orange In It. Just A Few Years Back There Was A Young Lady Shot Up By Swallow Creek Wma. Be Safe.


----------



## cheeber

Tray Mountain was mentioned, but my favorite section of the AT is called the "Swag of the Blue Ridge", just north of Tray Mountain.  I was turned onto it by someone who spends one weekend maintaining the AT every month, and this is his favorite section.  The "Swag of the Blue Ridge" is a 3-4 mile section of ridge with little elevation change, located between Tray Mountain and Dicks Creek Gap (I think).   The views are excellent and will give you an appreciation of why they are called the "Blue Ridge Mountains".  You either have to go up and over Tray Mountain or another fairly large peak to get their, so it does not get too over crowded.

Jacks River Falls (can mostly avoid getting wet by coming in from the Tennessee Side) or Panther Creek Falls are also highlights in the Cohutta Wilderness.


----------



## zekekb

Bartram trail north of Clayton is not crowded at all. I perfer the solitude compared to the AT.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Carry a firearm where ever you go. 
You never know what nutjob is out there with you.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

Try Panther Creek Falls trail in Habersham, trailhead in Turnerville right off of Hwy 441. Impressive big falls.


----------



## Bill Mc

Here's a view of the Benton McKaye south of Ga 60 at the river crossing.


----------



## MB1

Tough to beat Cohutta Wilderness in my mind; but be warned, a wilderness has no bridges over water....very,very cold water.  And on certain trails, you will be crossing many a stream/river.  Choose your trail wisely as well.  Some are much easier than others.


----------



## BigJimmy57

I just got back from doing some of the appalachian and a good bit of the benton mckay.  It was a lot of fun but rather challenging.  It was a good hike.    We put in at hightower gap.  Above the fish hatchery on rock creek.  We did it in three days.  We took out time and took in the sights.  This was the first one I've ever done.  I hope to do it again soon and plan to take my wife.


----------



## hammerz71

scooter1 said:


> Carry a firearm where ever you go.
> You never know what nutjob is out there with you.



+1  It seems every year you hear more horror stories than the year before...


----------



## greene_dawg

I'm all for owning guns and toting but I've never felt threatened enough in the backcountry to carry a firearm. Just not worth the weight tradeoff to me.


----------



## Browning Slayer

antique41 said:


> In addition the the AT, there is the Benton MacKaye, which is less traveled. The Bartram is another wonderful trail that begins in Ga and runs for 36 miles before it enters NC. I usually run sections of this trail and rarely meet anyone. The Chattooga River trail is another great one, especially in the winter when all the flatlanders are gone. For shorter hikes, there are a couple in Black Rock Mt state park(one 2.5 miles and the other is 7.5) I live in Rabun Co, so am blessed with a choice of trails including a bunch of then in the Coleman River area.


 

I 2nd the Benton MacKaye!! I'm a trail maintainer for section 3C and it's a nice trail to hike on. It's far less traveled then the AT. Not really a bad place to hike on.. Take a look at the site..

http://www.bmta.org/


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bill Mc said:


> Here's a view of the Benton McKaye south of Ga 60 at the river crossing.


 

Good trout fishing there too!!


----------



## allenww

*Benton McKaye @ Toccoa bridge*

I meant to say something last time I saw that picture - 

     Wonderful photo - best view of the bridge I have seen, captures the river, the sun on the water, and has camping interest in the foreground.    

        Pro shot!

        wa


----------



## Huntinfool

There's a book called "The Hiking Trails of North Georgia".  Buy it.  The guy gives you mileage, how to get there, difficulty and reviews of just about every trail out there.

Oh, and BTW....you're right.  Raven Cliffs IS stinking awesome!


----------



## greene_dawg

Tim Homan is the author of the book. He also has one specifically on Cohutta, Big Frog, Chatooga, ..., ...


----------



## pnome

I recommend the Pinhoti in Chattoga county along Taylor's Ridge.  Beautiful country.


----------



## dawgfan25

blood mountain good hike and pretty cool shelter


----------



## CBH

_"Carry a firearm where ever you go. 
You never know what nutjob is out there with you"_


Now here is a man who seems to know his banjo music, .
Seems like good advice to me.  I bought this S&W #317 .22 Air Lite for that very reason.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Don't forget the black bears. I carry a squeeze bottle of ammonia with me just incase one tries to get an easy meal.

I had a friend of the family that had their float plane sink in a Canadian lake that was not on their flight plan. With no radio to call for help they had to start a forest fire after not being found for 2 weeks. Thank God it worked.

Bring lighters.

gt40


----------



## CBH

These are for bears.  A S&W #58 .41 mag and a S&W #629 .44 mag.  Much more effective than ammonia.


----------

